# Question about violin playing



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I went to a great concert last night, all-late Beethoven string quartets. Elias Quartet.

I have a question on violin playing. It's hard to describe sound but I will try! When the first violin went from a sustained low note to a high note, it's as if you heard not just the two notes but all the notes in between -- not clearly but like her hand moved up the string with the bow still in action, if you see what I mean. I might call it a glissando or a slur (not sure if those terms are appropriate). Like a trombone player pulling in the slide while playing. 

Assuming that I have described this effect correctly, my question is was this correct playing? I am not used to hearing this so often. She did it at least a couple times during each movement, and the effect was very audible. It also occurred going from a high note to a low note, and I heard the cello do it as well, though not as often. I did not hear the second violin nor the viola do it. 

I was wondering if this was intentional, or (gasp) poor technique. 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Might be what's sometimes called portamento, more a matter of style than a "right" or "wrong" issue. If it worked, it's right in my book!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portamento


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

It would have had to have been intentional. And it either worked or it didn't.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

It sounds like portamento or glissando to me. Was it on the same string? Was it one finger on one string?

A slur on a violin is playing different notes with the same bow direction, two different notes or dozens all in one bow direction. The fingers move for different notes. Did the fingers move? 

If the starting and finishing notes were on different strings then the performer might have played an arpeggio or a broken chord.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, it's intentional. When I was thinking about doing my violin exam, I was practising Kreisler's Sicilienne, a romantic nineteenth century piece, and when there was a shift to C on the E string, where I did the easiest thing, an extended fourth finger, the violinist on my cd did precisely that glissando. It gives it a tender, emotional feel and is the sort of violin-playing that my Victorian grandmother adored. It's the right style for that sort of music, but would sound odd in, say, baroque.


----------

